# Outstanding loan payment



## manang (Mar 16, 2013)

Need help! I am planning to go back to UAE soon but when I left UAE last year July I have unpaid loan remaining to be paid as per my record there's only 3months left settled the full amount. my questions are if I could check on online banking to see the full amount to be paid till date?and am afraid if will come back in uae and the uae immigration will hold me in entering to their country without settling my loan in ENBD. anticipating and appreciate you reply guys!... thank you


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You should call the bank and negotiate a deal to start paying back.
Have that agreement signed and confirmed.

As of now, I think that your name is probably listed and upon arrival you will go to jail.


----------



## Taunted (Mar 16, 2013)

Canuck_Sens said:


> You should call the bank and negotiate a deal to start paying back.
> Have that agreement signed and confirmed.
> 
> As of now, I think that your name is probably listed and upon arrival you will go to jail.


Dont scare the poor guy, he'll be detained, but won't go to jail, to go to jail you need to go to court first. If it's just for a small amount (3 months payments), he can give his passport in, go to the bank, pay it, get a clearance certificate, go to the police station, get his passport back. It'll take a day or so.

OP,

If you have 3 months payments outstanding, ensure that you have that money to pay off the loan in full when you arrive.

Good luck.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I am not scaring anybody. Facts are facts.

Please read the Central Bank circulars. It states clearly that if you are more than 3 months on arrears the bank can take action against the person.

This time frame has elapsed. Since he had a loan, I am sure they are presenting/ presented the cheque. So it is better for him to call the bank and find out. Just call the bank where you had your current account and see if they presented the cheque twice. It is as simple as that

So yes, the risk that his name is listed is high.


----------



## NonStopLeo (Mar 16, 2013)

*Its better you contact your bank and confirm your due amount, and then make an agreement with them how you can pay it back. then come here*


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DO NOT come to the UAE without finding out what is owed and therefore the potential consequences.

You need to contact the bank, or if you contact me by PM, I may be able to assist and contact them on your behalf (in my role as the consumer advocate for The National newspaper).


----------



## manang (Mar 16, 2013)

*Outstanding Loan payment*

OH NO!!!


how will I contact you or PM you? please help! 

thank you!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

manang said:


> OH NO!!!
> 
> 
> how will I contact you or PM you? please help!
> ...


The PM facility is activated after five valid posts, so you can contact me via the signature link below.


----------



## Taunted (Mar 16, 2013)

manang,

The bottom line is, do you have the money to pay off the arrears?

If so, come to UAE.

If not. Don't


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Taunted said:


> manang,
> 
> The bottom line is, do you have the money to pay off the arrears?
> 
> ...



That is not wise advice. He needs to know the situation before travelling as if a debt has been registered with the police he could end up being held in custody for days.


----------



## Taunted (Mar 16, 2013)

Elphaba said:


> That is not wise advice. He needs to know the situation before travelling as if a debt has been registered with the police he could end up being held in custody for days.


Not if he has the means to pay it off.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Isn't that pretty much what Taunted said anyway? To give a great example of this, a friend of mine left the UAE, thought everything was all good and cleared. Came back to the UAE a couple of years later and was held at immigration - why? Because a former business associate - who swore blind they'd torn up a cheque she'd given, hadn't and went and tried to cash it, of course it bounced and a case was filed. So when she tried to re-enter the country, they wouldn't let her leave until it had been paid. It was something like 30,000 Dhs, but luckily she was able to get the cash out to pay it.

The whole scenario took a couple of days to sort out - and no she wasn't kept in cells, they just held her passport, until she came back with the money.

But also a lesson to get any security cheques you've given to banks etc back - seen that scenario happen on a few occasions as well.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Taunted said:


> Not if he has the means to pay it off.


Still not good advice. It's not an instant release because he shows the immigration official some bank notes or a statement. It could still mean signiifcant time in custody.

IF a case is registered against someone and they enter the UAE, they _can_ immediately be put in police custody and taken to the main police station of the emirates where the debt is registered. Depending on the time of day, or the day of the week, release is likely to take from two to 48 hours. And that's if they have contacts and the bank is being amenable.

The point is that this can happen and I have had to pull serious strings to get someone out of the police station for a very similar case.

The important issue is to establish whether there is likely to any problem BEFORE travelling. To suggest anything else is very misleading.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Chocoholic said:


> Isn't that pretty much what Taunted said anyway? To give a great example of this, a friend of mine left the UAE, thought everything was all good and cleared. Came back to the UAE a couple of years later and was held at immigration - why? Because a former business associate - who swore blind they'd torn up a cheque she'd given, hadn't and went and tried to cash it, of course it bounced and a case was filed. So when she tried to re-enter the country, they wouldn't let her leave until it had been paid. It was something like 30,000 Dhs, but luckily she was able to get the cash out to pay it.
> 
> The whole scenario took a couple of days to sort out - and no she wasn't kept in cells, they just held her passport, until she came back with the money.
> 
> But also a lesson to get any security cheques you've given to banks etc back - seen that scenario happen on a few occasions as well.


The exactly as I keep saying you find out the situation BEFORE you try and enter the UAE. People do get arrested on arrival and it's very unpleasant.

It is disingenuous for anyone to suggest that it won't be any sort of problem when they do not know the situation.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well in my friends case, how could she know?! She'd been told the cheque was destroyed.

But of course, if people KNOW they have outstanding debt, I don't know why they wouldn't talk to the relevant parties before coming back to the country.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Chocoholic said:


> Well in my friends case, how could she know?! She'd been told the cheque was destroyed.
> 
> But of course, if people KNOW they have outstanding debt, I don't know why they wouldn't talk to the relevant parties before coming back to the country.


That was rather the point of the initial post...

The poster knows there could be an issue so he is being told to clarify the situation _before_ entering the country. The thread isn't about your friend, but she should have received a letter from the bank confirming the debt had been settled (this _should_ be standard practice) and it's wise to retain such documents as errors do happen.


----------



## Taunted (Mar 16, 2013)

Which is, to a degree, my point.

Have the CASH on you when you enter Dubai. That way you can show the police that you can settle the debt.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Taunted said:


> Which is, to a degree, my point.
> 
> Have the CASH on you when you enter Dubai. That way you can show the police that you can settle the debt.



It isn't the same thing. The bank has to agree to lift the complaint before the police can release you so it can still mean time in custody. Please read what I am saying about getting clarification before entering the UAE.

I know about legalities and banking and it's unfair to mislead people, even if you mean well.


I do like your avatar though.


----------



## manang (Mar 16, 2013)

Taunted said:


> manang,
> 
> The bottom line is, do you have the money to pay off the arrears?
> 
> ...



Certainly I have.. I would like to know how much the exact amount and my safe going to back. would pm you for some advice and will call the bank too.. thank you guys!lane:


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Listen, Elphaba offered help and you should take it. She can sort things out on your behalf given her "job" as she explained to you. That's a great helping hand.

Even if you are able to reach a deal you should be prepared to pay some of the dues. Regardless of the agreement that is reached if any, the bank will expect a payment (instalment) so be prepared for some potential cash outlay


----------

